# sprying in the wind?



## Burt White

Hey guys haven't posted in a long time , things are still good, I was wonder ING what your cutoff is for spraying in the wind ? I don't spray much and am doing my first spray job in 3 or 4 years this week. The wind now is 10 - 15. M. With gust in the 20s I am thinking 10 is my cut off, but I know there are guys out spraying in my area today. What do you guys think?


----------



## TJ Paint

What's more important than specific wind speeds are what things are in the vicinity of where you are spraying?

Cars?, other significant property items ?

But in general, I wouldn't consider spraying in wind exceeding 10mph for sure.


----------



## straight_lines

Just turn your pressure down to almost nothing, and back brush. Where I live I would never spray if I kept to TJ's 10 mph rules.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Out of all the elements of the weather, wind I despise the most, it can be a perfect sunny glistening day, yout masked out by noon, then the wind kicks up as soon as you fire up your rig.  I hate wind!


----------



## NCPaint1

Really? If you wouldn't pee into it, don't spray into it.


----------



## RH

I always like to be spry in the wind. At least the wind makes me feel that way. :yes: 

Just don't try spaying in the wind like I once did. :no:


----------



## propainterJ

Spraying in the wind is and art form,gotta know when to hold em and when to fold em.

Latex paint dries up pretty quickly when it's overspray in the wind,I know this from doing it,on tracks where I got my start.

When your in production mode a little wind shouldnt stop you,just know that if it's so windy that your fan doesnt reach your substrate from 6" to 8" away,best not to spray.

If you've got cars within 30 feet and the winds blowin that way,either cover the car,turn down your pressure,or do it by hand.

Got to have no fear,When your in a situation with cars all over,or other unmovable obstacles,got t cover cover cover and spray like a madman,keep that tip high and tight,trigger it right,keep overspray down by pointing the right direction,put up shields,anything.

Gotta know your surroundings and your own abilities,thats what I liked about tractwork,you had to get it done,no time for squemishness,cant be afraid etc.
I used to spray dormers in wind,if it was bad I'd thro some runner down,otherwise I'd keep it tight and just rely on 12" paper fr the rest,if you keep that sucker tight,your not going to have that much overspray,and what you do get will turn to dust in the wind before it travels far,if it's hot and dry,now in humidity its different,as it is if your talking about spraying oil base,that crap floats wet forever


----------



## ewingpainting.net

it not just overspray, but the coating alligatoring. when the wind hits a wet, fresh, uncured coating, it dries the outer layer, as the under layer cures it cause alligatoring while the under layer coating shrinks cracking the outer layer.


----------



## Scannell Painting

Sprayed a commercial bldg. several days ago with 30 mph winds. Coned parking areas near bldg, turned pressure down, held gun closer than usual & put on 35 gal. no problem.
NOTE* This was a aggregate block & backrolled.
With strong winds you can get as much overspray by backrolling with inch & a half lambswool as spraying


----------



## CApainter

Scannell Painting said:


> Sprayed a commercial bldg. several days ago with 30 mph winds. Coned parking areas near bldg, turned pressure down, held gun closer than usual & put on 35 gal. no problem.
> NOTE* This was a aggregate block & backrolled.
> With strong winds you can get as much overspray by backrolling with inch & a half lambswool as spraying


Back rolling does make the decision to spray a lot easier. However, the wind makes it very difficult to spray acrylic on flat metal siding without creating over spray flash marks. No, matter how much effort I put into reading climate forecasts on weatherunderground.com, I often end up directly in the sun, wind, or rain.


----------



## TJ Paint

This is why I like doing interiors...

With my 9 inch cover:thumbsup:


----------



## wills fresh coat

ewingpainting.net said:


> it not just overspray, but the coating alligatoring. when the wind hits a wet, fresh, uncured coating, it dries the outer layer, as the under layer cures it cause alligatoring while the under layer coating shrinks cracking the outer layer.


That is only an issue if the paint is put on to heavy, if you got the right tip and just piss the first coat on that shouldn't be a problem


----------



## TJ Paint

wills fresh coat said:


> That is only an issue if the paint is put on to heavy, if you got the right tip and just piss the first coat on that shouldn't be a problem


So then you're compromising the manufacturers spec for wet mil, and still opening up the coating to possible failure.


----------



## wills fresh coat

TJ Paint said:


> So then you're compromising the manufacturers spec for wet mil, and still opening up the coating to possible failure.[/
> 
> The paint I buy is so cheap that it don't even come with specs, so it really don't matter.....:thumbsup:
> 
> Tj, I bet you don't even know how to use a sprayer or even own one , so how can you comment on a spray topic?
> 
> I think you should check out the DIY chat room


----------



## TJ Paint

wills fresh coat said:


> The paint I buy is so cheap that it don't even come with specs, so it really don't matter.....:thumbsup:
> 
> Tj, I bet you don't even know how to use a sprayer or even own one , so how can you comment on a spray topic?
> 
> I think you should check out the DIY chat room


You're probably right, especially if you keep posting advice, I might be better served over there.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

wills fresh coat said:


> That is only an issue if the paint is put on to heavy, if you got the right tip and just piss the first coat on that shouldn't be a problem


Is that the apartments on the boulevard? I guess you do what ya gotta do if you have a demanding schedule to keep.


----------



## wills fresh coat

ewingpainting.net said:


> Is that the apartments on the boulevard? I guess you do what ya gotta do if you have a demanding schedule to keep.


Never had a failure yet, the phone keeps ringing


----------



## ewingpainting.net

I've sprayed/painted in the wind all I know is ot sucks all around.


----------



## TJ Paint

wills fresh coat said:


> Never had a failure yet, the phone keeps ringing


How long have you been in business? A couple yrs?

I'm sure when they hear what a great deal you are you have no problem staying busy...


----------



## wills fresh coat

TJ Paint said:


> You're probably right, especially if you keep posting advice, I might be better served over there.


You get your experience from reading cans and spec sheets, I got mine from running paint through a hose

You may be accurate as far as that goes but Ive done hundreds of spray jobs over 30+ years and never had any major failures


----------



## ewingpainting.net

look son, a pissing contest in a windy thread.


----------



## wills fresh coat

ewingpainting.net said:


> I've sprayed/painted in the wind all I know is ot sucks all around.


What is ot?


----------



## TJ Paint

wills fresh coat said:


> You get your experience from reading cans and spec sheets, I got mine from running paint through a hose


What's most annoying about you is you're constantly making assumptions without any basis. You end up looking like an ass because of it. 

I read spec sheets and also apply finishes, over 15 yrs. 

If you wish to look like a reasonable person, stop talking our of your ass about people you don't know about.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

wills fresh coat said:


> What is ot?


it meant to be it, I saw it but I thought anyone with half of a brain could figure it out.


----------



## wills fresh coat

TJ Paint said:


> What's most annoying about you is you're constantly making assumptions without any basis. You end up looking like an ass because of it.
> 
> I read spec sheets and also apply finishes, over 15 yrs.
> 
> If you wish to look like a reasonable person, stop talking our of your ass about people you don't know about.


I was right so how am I talking out of my azz...you just said you read spec sheets

If you send me a pic of that 190es you own I will be wrong about saying you don't own a sprayer


----------



## wills fresh coat

ewingpainting.net said:


> it meant to be it, I saw it but I thought anyone with half of a brain could figure it out.[/
> 
> Don't forget I'm a painter.......I thought I was the only dick around here.....I see we got another one


----------



## RH

wills fresh coat said:


> ewingpainting.net said:
> 
> 
> 
> it meant to be it, I saw it but I thought anyone with half of a brain could figure it out.[/
> 
> Don't forget I'm a painter.......I thought I was the only dick around here.....I see we got another one
> 
> 
> 
> Keep my dog out of this.
Click to expand...


----------



## ewingpainting.net

wills fresh coat said:


> Don't forget I'm a painter.......I thought I was the only dick around here.....I see we got another one


 Willie, stop peeing in the wind, its not funny anymore. :no:


----------



## TJ Paint

wills fresh coat said:


> I was right so how am I talking out of my azz...you just said you read spec sheets


Are you simply that stupid or are you intentionally trying to flame?


----------



## wills fresh coat

tj paint said:


> are you simply that stupid or are you intentionally trying to flame?


yes!!!!!!


----------



## ewingpainting.net

wills fresh coat said:


> yes!!!!!!


are you aware that is against the forum rules?


----------



## straight_lines

You guys should have all been out working in the hot sun like me all day (spraying in the wind)  instead of on PT having a pissing patch.

I though about this thread as I was spraying 6" up to bright red metal roofing without any masking down too. :whistling2:


----------



## TJ Paint

wills fresh coat said:


> I think we should get back on topic


I'm sure you do. 

I'm unavailable. Next topic.


----------



## Burt White

got her sprayed today boys thanks for the info


----------



## RH

Burt White said:


> got her sprayed today boys thanks for the info


No, *thank you* Burt for starting this informative thread. :whistling2: :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## wills fresh coat

Burt White said:


> got her sprayed today boys thanks for the info


Was it windy Burt?


----------



## RH

wills fresh coat said:


> Was it windy Burt?


No, but the rain had a yellow tinge to it.


----------



## Burt White

I sprayed it today didnt I?


----------



## RH

Burt White said:


> I sprayed it today didnt I?


Just don't let Wills and TJ near it till it cures. :whistling2:


----------



## Burt White

Your funny will


----------



## robladd

Eleanor Roosevelt said great minds discuss ideas, average minds discuss events and small minds talk about people.

Being a proud member of PT I can say we don't have a shortage of any.


----------



## NEPS.US

I'd like to point out just for the record that nothing I had nothing to do with this thread. Just stating my case now before I get the 30-day ban email. Gabe knows what I'm talking about. :yes:


----------



## NEPS.US

Ibtl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeanV

Sheesh.


----------



## DeanV

Somebody should get banned, but I am going to sleep now, so we will leave the guilty party/ies waiting anxiously until morning to larn their fate....,


----------



## Wolfgang

Ever wonder why some people don't use the ignore feature? Guess they just want to feed off of one another....


----------

